# WHMCS 6.2.2 release



## mitgib (Feb 2, 2016)

http://docs.whmcs.com/Version_6.2.2_Release_Notes


CORE-9490 - Health Check: Introduce warning for Older Versions of MySQLA new health check has been introduced that will detect if you are running a version of MySQL that does not support 4-byte utf8 characters. 4-byte utf8 is important if you require support for emojis and some non-latin characters. We strongly recommend upgrading to MySQL 5.5 or higher.


WTH? Are they adding support for emoji's in tickets now?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Feb 2, 2016)

So many kids running 'companies' these days, it's really not all that surprising.


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Da fuq are emoji's up in everything now.... meh... retards and retards...

Where is my taco emoji... wrong taco bubba.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 2, 2016)

mitgib said:


> http://docs.whmcs.com/Version_6.2.2_Release_Notes
> 
> 
> CORE-9490 - Health Check: Introduce warning for Older Versions of MySQLA new health check has been introduced that will detect if you are running a version of MySQL that does not support 4-byte utf8 characters. 4-byte utf8 is important if you require support for emojis and some non-latin characters. We strongly recommend upgrading to MySQL 5.5 or higher.
> ...



WHMCS NOW SUPPORTS EMOJIS.  I CAN NOW DIE HAPPY.


Now I can respond to support tickets with a single emoji expressing my feelings!


WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE!!!





Also, WTH IPBoards, WHMCS supports Emoji so you should too!


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally! I can imagine how tickets would look like now lol. 


- Daniel


----------

